

Apple acquires FoundationDB - rememberlenny
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/apple-acquires-durable-database-company-foundationdb/

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9259986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9259986).

